# American Craftsman windows @ Home Depot - THUMBS UP!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks,
Just thought I'd give you a heads up on some great customer service.

We've lived in our house for about twelve years. I think it was about ten or eleven years ago that I decided to replace all of the original windows. I went to Home Depot and ordered thirteen new American Craftsman vinyl replacement windows. I spent a couple extra bucks and ordered low-e argon filled glass and got tempered glass for both sashes on all of the windows even though it was only required on the lower sash of five of the windows. 

They were easy to install and was very happy with the job when I was finished. They've been very good so far. Yesterday I decided to take advantage of the warm weather and wash the windows inside and out. These are tilt-in windows so I can wash both sides from inside. I started in the family room and did the top sash on one of the windows. But I couldn't seem to get it clean. At that point I noticed that there was a very faint haze on the INSIDE between the panes. I was bummed because I didn't want to spend money now for a new sash. I figured I'd let it go for a while since it wasn't really that bad. 

I started doing the bottom sash and all of a sudden something broke and the sash almost fell out of the frame. The portion of the balance piece that holds the window in place had broken. I went online and found that the part is available so I called this morning to order one and figured that if the weren't too expensive, I'd order a couple extras to have on hand.

In talking to the rep on the phone, I gave her the order information that's on a sticker on the top inside of the frame. She looked it up and came back to tell me the parts are available. I asked how much they were. She said the parts were free but there's an $8.00 shipping fee. How cool! I told her that would be fine and she then asked how many I'd like. I asked her to send me two (one extra). She said she'd send out FOUR. That was pretty cool too.

Before we hung up, I mentioned the haze on the one upper sash. She said that was a warranty issue too and that they'd make up and send out a completely new sash! Looks like my luck may be turning around a bit. Hopefully it holds out until I see my neurologist on the 23rd. 

So if you're looking for replacement windows, I can strongly recommend American Craftsman that are available at Home Depot!

Take care

John


----------

